# Thinking about training with a pro - questions to ask?



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I met a woman last summer that just moved from AK to TX. She has turned Pro officially. I ran my dogs with her a few times last summer. We also manned a gun station at a hunt test together. So I know her a little bit. I got to see her run her dog and a client's dog. She gave me some extremely helpful tips that really paid off with Lucy. She has run in FTs and placed well in open and qualifying. I haven't figured out how to find out if she has gotten any FC's on dogs. She trains both goldens and labs. She has a place down in TX that I could bring Lucy to for training. I would go with Lucy and stay at her place. I was thinking about a week stay. We have a FT friend in common that would evaluate Lucy and let her know where we are at. My goals are swim by, handling, and distance marks (water and field). 

Here's my question. I have no idea what to ask a pro about. I know I like her. I like how she handles her dogs. I like how she honed in on a problem I was having with Lucy and offered a great solution that worked. But other than that I have no idea how to determine whether this is a good pro for me to use. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You probably won't know any more than you do now, until you try it. Texas is a long way to go though, if you get there and decide she's not the one for you.


----------



## danjor92 (Dec 16, 2013)

I am in Texas and am in the search for a trainer when my pup is old enough, who is it? Just curious.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The pro is in Austin. I'm not sure if she is booked up, I don't know her schedule. I can check with her and see how she prefers to be contacted. What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## danjor92 (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, I got my field bred girl specifically to hunt with but after reading up on all of the hunt test stuff that has really gained my interest. I am looking to get a few titles on her. Hopefully through MH. I think hunting may end up being secondary to hunt tests. With her pedigree there is no reason these things should be unattainable, given the right time and training. This is my first hunting/gun dog so I am wanting to learn along with my dog while she is with a trainer. At this point, I am pretty set on a trainer I have been in close contact with already. My hometown is just pretty close to Austin, and I am always up to compare and look into the best options for her training. So It was pure curiosity in which I was asking.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'd be happy to drop her an email and see if she is available. I'll let her know where you are at with your girl. I will PM you her information if she has space available. I know she only takes 2 or 3 dogs at a time, so she likes to keep it small. I know she also has owners that come and work with her at her house with the dog, instead of just sending the dog off for training.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I saw this and thought it was a good summary on pro-training, time, costs, etc for those who want to go this route on hunt tests. I did not write this, but I agree with its content from my experience at running in hunt tests and using a pro to help train for these tests....


…I have a 3 year old HRCH working towards MH now. In first year he was with a trainer for 4 months, second year 5 months and third year 3 months. During the time at trainers I tried to go and train with them weekly, and brought him home on weekends. When he wasn't in full time training with pro I worked with him a little each day if possible. We run lots of tests, went SHR, HR, and then HRCH.

Approx. a year or so with pro full time spread over 3 years. 

I couldn't have left mine for 12-15 months straight (as some do) and expected the same result. He needed to mature through the training process. Additionally, hunting was good to settle and focus him, plus it increased his drive and excitement to train. And I needed time to learn as well to be better handler. My trainer has always joked with me that he knew my dog could do it, but he wasn't sure about me. So, he was training both of us!

My trainer's fees include training and food. No hunt test or travel included. You pay that as you test. He will run your dog, but encourages owners to handle themselves. I paid approx. $500 a month. I see Field Training fees can run between $500 - $750 per month, depending on the trainer.


----------



## danjor92 (Dec 16, 2013)

Saw that thread today too, haha


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I wouldn't want to send off my dog for a few months. I would much prefer going with the dog and being trained by the trainer, which was my plan. I have been around people that have sent their dogs off, then when the dog is back home they don't know the signals that the trainer used. Which is then frustrating for the owner since they don't know how to communicate with the dog. I did quiz a lot of people at golden national field trials. Most owners do send their dogs off to a trainer, most dogs were not owner trained. At least they didn't admit it.

The prices you quoted are what I have heard also. Then there is a daily rate if you bring the dog and work with the trainer.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that is exactly how my trainer does it with the costs and the hunt test fees. Now he does do privates and field day training days for those that do not want to send them off and live close. 
I could NOT send my dog off to a trainer for a few reasons, mainly I'd miss her terribly and I really really want to do this with her. We did go on a vacation and he took them for a week which is completely fine for me, that is different. I am blessed, I live a few miles from him and work with him nearly every day and because of that I've learned so much. Now we are at a point where he is training my dog while his dog is training me with handling because it is just going so slow for me and Kat to both learn this new stuff. It is like the blind leading the blind. (ha awesome pun there!) Running his dog is building my confidence immensely with my own dog. I think Kat was kind of like if you don't know what you are doing how do you expect me to trust you to send me off somewhere?

I think if you can find a trainer like that it is really great!


----------

